# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kesäkuu 2015

## Precise

3.6. Paunu

#72/1 määränpäänä Pirkkala-Suupantori

----------


## J_J

> 3.6. Paunu
> 
> #72/1 määränpäänä Pirkkala-Suupantori


Niin - uuden ohjeistuksen mukaan TAYS:n suunnasta tulevat "tuplat" ajetaan Suupantorille asti, ei enää esim. Vaittiin kuten talvikaudella.

----------


## Precise

> Niin - uuden ohjeistuksen mukaan TAYS:n suunnasta tulevat "tuplat" ajetaan Suupantorille asti, ei enää esim. Vaittiin kuten talvikaudella.


Hyvä juttu, ja näinhän taitaa käydä myös Leinolan vuoroille Pirkkalan päässä seuraavalla talvikaudella. Lähinnä tarkoitus oli nostaa esiin aikatauluista puuttuva lisävuoro.

----------


## Eppu

5.6. 
TKL #10 / 31. Aika yllättävä veto kerrassaan...

----------


## J_J

> Hyvä juttu, ja näinhän taitaa käydä myös Leinolan vuoroille Pirkkalan päässä seuraavalla talvikaudella. Lähinnä tarkoitus oli nostaa esiin aikatauluista puuttuva lisävuoro.


Jostain sain käsityksen, että Leinolassa ei kääntyisi enää ensi talvena ympäri mikään ykkösen vuoro, vaan kaikki ajaisivat Vatialaan (Lentolaan) asti? Tai oikeastaan ihan sama, kunhan vaan täysin järjen vastaisesta Leinolan (Raudikonkatu) 11 minuuttia Lentolan lähtöajan jälkeen olevasta väliajasta päästäisiin eroon. Parantaisi linjan aikatauluvarmuutta osuudella Koskipuisto - Pirkkala, huomattavasti.

----------


## killerpop

9.6.

TKL #22/26

----------


## Paaplo

Bussien joukkoliikennettä? 4 kpl kolmosia peräkkäin Arkkitehdinkadulla.

----------


## killerpop

29.6.

Länsilinjat #100/80 (16:35 Tampereelta)

----------

